# Chinese Army



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on this. Chinese Army, 38 mm, Citizen mechanical auto movement. It will be a couple of weeks as its coming from China.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

your worse than me scott :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That strap is nice!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> That strap is nice!


 That strap should be on a Vostok. Will be soon. :russian:


----------



## Vostok fan (Oct 4, 2013)

Re the strap...

Does anyone know where this, or another star design or otherwise communist-themed strap can be bought?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not saying there's isn't one out there but I've tried in the past and failed. I'm guessing that the best chance of finding a Soviet themed strap (no idea about PLA) would be through ebay.it. They had a very strong import market and a lot of special editions with CCCP branded on the outside straps.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I have tried everywhere to get Russian themed straps. No joy. In the past I have seen straps with Vostok on but I canâ€™t buy them now. If you find some let us know.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Whilst I got the cheque book out can anyone give an opinion on this? Chinese PLA army marine special diving watch. Japanese movement Miyota 21 jewel. 100 meters resistance. Size 40 mm. Mechanical auto.

I am a sucker for red stars. There is even a star on the bracelet.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

its not for me mate, but if you like it crack on :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Cheers Chris. :yes:

To be honest I could do with a bit more feedback from the forum. Is it ugly? Bad taste? Cheap Chinese tat? No offence taken, please feel free to comment.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Which one? The OP or the PLA? They are not tat in the sense that Tao or Parnis is.. the rest is a matter of taste and I don't like them. But I do have a problem liking anything Chinese themed. I wish it wasn't the case but that's my problem with the 63 and I know it's also a good watch.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> Which one? The OP or the PLA? They are not tat in the sense that Tao or Parnis is.. the rest is a matter of taste and I don't like them. But I do have a problem liking anything Chinese themed. I wish it wasn't the case but that's my problem with the 63 and I know it's also a good watch.


 Thanks, its the Chinese diver I would like opinions on. I already bought the army watch. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I'm sure it is a good enough watch. But I really don't like it, sorry...

Oh, and notice that's no diving watch. I'm sure the PLA frogmen don't use those...


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

there is nothing wrong with chinese tat scott, ive got about 15 goers and jaragars :yes:

got to say though i moght be having a change of heart on the pla, it seems to be growing on me


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> there is nothing wrong with chinese tat scott, ive got about 15 goers and jaragars :yes:
> 
> got to say though i moght be having a change of heart on the pla, it seems to be growing on me


I think you are all waiting for me to buy it and then you will laugh at me. :yahoo:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i would never laugh at you scott, no i take that back ive seen some of your strap choices :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i would rather this one tho scott


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

They all remind me of my crappy Chinese Soki which I sold here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=72052&hl=soki&fromsearch=1


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

wasnt here a chinese submariner called the sewor as well :yes: :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

No



luckywatch said:


>


0:19... do the PLA frogmen dive into chamber pots to the sound of elevator music?  :lol:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

yes :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

luckywatch said:


> ...Citizen mechanical auto movement...


Looks like a Sea-Gull ST16 to me.

While we're talking about Chinese army commemorative watches, here's mine bearing the insignia of the People's Armed Police










It's one of the early ones commemorating China Army Day 2000:










This was one of the models that were apparently sold on army bases to military personnel, but it's still a tourist piece.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Chascomm said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > ...Citizen mechanical auto movement...
> ...


 Nice one chascomm, good to see those. You got an opinion of the diver? Cheers.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

luckywatch said:


> Nice one chascomm, good to see those. You got an opinion of the diver? Cheers.


I reckon those divers would be on par with pretty much any Fauxmariner from any of the usual low-price suspects.

However if you want to spend a bit more and don't mind trawling Taobao, you might want to look for the Shanghai Type 114 homage. The original Type 114 was issued to PLA officers from the late 1960s until mid 1970s. Ask over on the WUS CMWF for details if you're interested.

Here's my Series 1 homage (with DG28 movement):




























I've had it out in the surf without any problems, but it's not actually factory rated to any meaningful depth so it could a be a bit of a lottery.

The Series 2 is a bit pricier, but it has a genuine Shanghai movement (ETA 2824-clone) and a date window that you can actually read.

...and an inscribed caseback. Mine is just shiny:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks Chascomm. Just found a new 114, series 2, I think at $395 in a lovely wooden box. Not sure I can get it past the 710.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Chascomm said:


>


That reminds me of several watches, probably the most remarkable one being the Seiko 62mas :yes:


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> That reminds me of several watches, probably the most remarkable one being the Seiko 62mas :yes:


I agree. I reckon when they started planning the original Type 114, they had a Seiko in one hand (for the externals) and an IWC in the other hand (for the internals). By no means a clone of anything nevertheless the influences are evident.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmmm, as has been said at 100m water resistant I'm not convinced any serious diving would be done in it, but if you like it and it doesn't bankrupt you go for it. I personally wouldn't want to spend a lot on it, but would happily wear it. Is it quartz, auto or manual wind by the way?

Regards

Jamie


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Littlelegs said:


> Hmmm, as has been said at 100m water resistant I'm not convinced any serious diving would be done in it, but if you like it and it doesn't bankrupt you go for it. I personally wouldn't want to spend a lot on it, but would happily wear it. Is it quartz, auto or manual wind by the way?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jamie


Auto


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Well my Chinese PLA watch arrived today 12 days after posting from Singapore and no extra tax to pay. I love the box and the packing; even the watch cushion is camo. The bezel rotates counter clockwise and has a nice click. The Sea-Gull book is in Chinese but they do give you a sheet of paper in English, not that you need it. Chascomm thought the movement to be a Sea-Gull ST16 so I have taken some extra shots. I wish I had some more of the straps as they would look great on Russianâ€™s. The lume is better than my Vostokâ€™s.

The only down side is I have had to take off My Amphibia SE, been wearing it 24/7 since Friday. I will set the date tonight and take this to the office in the morning. Enjoy the photos and please comment. Good or bad doesnâ€™t matter; I like to know what other enthusiasts think.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

More.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

tidy scott :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Well my Chinese PLA watch arrived today 12 days after posting from Singapore and no extra tax to pay.


That's it... I'm going to start to re-route my stuff through you guys...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Well my Chinese PLA watch arrived today 12 days after posting from Singapore and no extra tax to pay.
> ...


And you forgot to say you really like the watch. :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> And you forgot to say you really like the watch. :jump: :jump: :jump:


No, I didn't... I was trying to be nice


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

On a more serious note I set the date today.

Position 1, crown fully in as normal you can wind the watch even though it is an auto. Good start.

Position 2, pull the crown half a click out you got a fast date change. Brilliant.

Position 3, crown fully out and the movement hacks and you can set the time.

How the Chinese can do all that on an auto for so little money I donâ€™t know.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

slave labour mate


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

chris.ph said:


> slave labour mate


Yeah the working conditions are horrible at Sea-Gull...







(visited the Factory twice, now..., been all through the place). Go see for yourself.














































More...


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i bet it doesnt look like that in the goer or jaragar factory,seagull definitely shop in ikea though :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> i bet it doesnt look like that in the goer or jaragar factory,


I think I've might have seen those factories...


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

thats the one, right next to the ipad factory :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

AlbertaTime said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > slave labour mate
> ...


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks pretty decent , never had anything to do with Chinese watches


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Chinese watches actually got me into automatic watches

they ate a cheap way into collecting and Scott will back me up on this im tight and wont spend much on a watch if i can help it. Have a look at jaragar and goers on fleabay or if you want to go up a notch try parnis who do some nice looking homage pieces


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Double post sorry,big fingers little phone lol


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

My latest cravings are for Seagulls. I want a 63 or a 114 but itâ€™s just trying to find the right moment to slip it in to the conversation with 710.

Tonight could be the night as I have bought dinner.


----------



## zuggle (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi

Would you mind telling me where you purchased ths PLA watch from I have found one for sale in the US but Singapore would be better for me as I have a friend there who would bring the watch back to the UK for me.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

zuggle said:


> Hi
> 
> Would you mind telling me where you purchased ths PLA watch from I have found one for sale in the US but Singapore would be better for me as I have a friend there who would bring the watch back to the UK for me.


On the bay try trusthonestman. watch the video and you can see his website good-stuff :thumbup:


----------



## zuggle (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you


----------

